# Wind Damage



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I pray everyone is alright. Our house and yard took a beating but that is why we have insurance. Just wondering who else took a beating ? and what areas ?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Geez. I guess if you are in the tree removal, roofing, or fencing business, the economy just took a major upswing for you. Glad no one got hurt in the whole deal.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Gouging has started in our area. Some guy came by and offered the neighbor lady a deal. $900.00 to cut up her pine tree. Last summer we had some tree work done. They were cutting down trees and removing for $300.00. :twisted: I'm still waiting for an adjuster to come by. State Farm says they had 600 claims first thing this morning.  Might be a day or two before the real work begins. -)O(-


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

My son does curbing and fence repair if he can help out he is willing. Hope no one was hurt seriously, material things can be replaced.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> My son does curbing and fence repair if he can help out he is willing. Hope no one was hurt seriously, material things can be replaced.


Exactly. We have to side fences down. But we have to wait for the Insurance adjusters before we move forward.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Couple of pics


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:shock: 

That's a bummer Al..


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks like South Ogden. Glad I live in Mountain Green for once...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Geez Al, looks like you got caught trying to steal the neighbors pine tree for Christmas, just go buy one you cheap SOB! 
I was at the Centerville Home Depot and they had it the aisles packed with shingles to where you couldn't get to stuff, they are ready. I am in Woods Cross and all I had to do was re install the tarps on the trailer and be without power for 12 hours.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:

Holy Cow Al!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hate to see this and based on the weather forecast last night and the link below on KSL suppose to have another wind storm starting tonight into Monday morning.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1834936 ... ov-herbert


----------

